# ID this bee



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

I just noticed these bees working my Bolivian sunflower plant. Can anyone ID this bee?


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

That there is no bee, but a hoverfly.

Although not a bee, it is a great pollinator and beneficial insect.

Great shot!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Of course this is a two-wing insect aka a fly.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

GregV said:


> Of course this is a two-wing insect aka a fly.


But don't have 4 wings like bees lol

*"Hoverflies*, also called *flower flies* or *syrphid flies*, make up the insect family *Syrphidae*. As their common name suggests, they are often seen hovering or nectaring at flowers."

Is that better?


----------



## ankklackning (Dec 10, 2020)

Amazing how close up you managed to get it.


----------

